# All Slavic: not to have anything/anybody/anywehere + to do



## Encolpius

Hello, do all Slavic languages use this construction? 
English: I don't have anything to eat. I don't have anywhere to go...etc. 

Czech (Slovak, Polish) - only the Czech version here: 

1. Nemám co jíst. 
2. Nemám kam jít. 
3. Nemám kde bydlet. (anywhere to live)
4. Nemám proč žít. (why to live)


----------



## Eirwyn

No, there's no such construction Russian which is quite expected since the verb "imetj" (to have) is almost non-existent here. Instead, we would say:



> Mne nečego jestj
> Mne nekuda idti
> Mne negde žitj
> Mne nezačem žitj


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, I couldn't remember any Russian construction, but your examples are interesting, very similar to the English one.


----------



## Panceltic

Slovenian:

1. Nimam nič jesti.
2. Nimam kam iti.
3. Nimam kje stanovati.
4. _doesn't work
_
These are formal versions. In spoken language, we say "nimam nič *za* jest", "nimam nič *za* delat" which are calques from German (Ich habe nichts zu essen) and are considered grammatically incorrect.


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting you cannot say 4)


----------



## Panceltic

Oh actually there is a way, it just crossed my mind:

Nimam čemu živeti.

But it sounds very poetic, not used in everyday language.


----------



## Korisnik116

1. Nemam ništa za jesti.
2. Nemam kamo ići.
3. Nemam gdje stanovati/živjeti.
4. Nemam zašto živjeti.


----------



## ikysil

Ukrainian:

1. Ne mayu nichoho yisty - Не маю нічого їсти
2. Nemaye kudy yty - Немає куди йти
3. Nemaye de zhyty - Немає де жити
4. Nema choho zhyty - Нема чого жити


----------



## swintok

ikysil said:


> Ukrainian:
> 
> 1. Ne mayu nichoho yisty - Не маю нічого їсти
> 2. Nemaye kudy yty - Немає куди йти
> 3. Nemaye de zhyty - Немає де жити
> 4. Nema choho zhyty - Нема чого жити



In Ukrainian you can also say Не маю що їсти /Ne mayu shcho yisty/


----------



## Saimdusan

Serbian:

Nisam izvorni govornik (nego dijasporac druge generacije), ali čini mi se da se na srpskom ovako kaže:

1. Nemam šta da jedem.
2. Nemam gde/kuda da idem.
3. Nemam gde da stanujem/živim.
4. Nemam zašto da živim. (Ova rečenica mi malo čudnije zvuči nego ostale, no našao sam više primera na Guglu)



Korisnik116 said:


> 1. Nemam ništa za jesti.
> 2. Nemam kamo ići.
> 3. Nemam gdje stanovati/živjeti.
> 4. Nemam zašto živjeti.



Zanimljivo je što koristite izraz _za jesti_. U Srbiji se po restoranima/kafićima često čuje izraz _za poneti _(u smislu _za ovde ili za poneti_?), ali neki kažu da je to nepravilno, odnosno trebalo bi reći "_da li ćete da ponesete_?". 

Vidim (po komentaru Panceltica) da ga i Slovenci smatraju nepravilnim oblikom. Da li su izrazi tipa _za jesti_, za piti itd. dopustljivi i u hrvatskom standardnom jeziku, ili samo u razgovornom?


----------



## Zec

Takva konstrukcija (za + infinitiv) smatra se utjecajem njemačkog jezika (za jesti = zu essen) i najčešća je na teritoriju kajkavskog narječja. Standardni jezik preferira konstrukciju s imenicom (Nemam ništa za jelo).


----------



## Liz Keen

*Bulgarian*
We aslo use the same consruction, but most of us say _няма _(there isn't..) instead of _(аз)_ _нямам_ (I don't have...)

Няма(м) какво да ям.
Няма(м)къде да отида.
Няма(м) къде да живея.
Няма(м) защо да живея.


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:

1. Ne mayu nichoho yisty - Немаю що їсти
2. Nemaye kudy yty - Немаю куди йти
3. Nemaye de zhyty - Немаю де жити
4. Nema choho zhyty - Немаю задля чого жити


----------



## [∞]

Saimdusan said:


> Serbian:
> 
> Nisam izvorni govornik (nego dijasporac druge generacije), ali čini mi se da se na srpskom ovako kaže:
> 
> 1. Nemam šta da jedem.
> 2. Nemam gde/kuda da idem.
> 3. Nemam gde da stanujem/živim.
> 4. Nemam zašto da živim. (Ova rečenica mi malo čudnije zvuči nego ostale, no našao sam više primera na Guglu)
> 
> 
> 
> Zanimljivo je što koristite izraz _za jesti_. U Srbiji se po restoranima/kafićima često čuje izraz _za poneti _(u smislu _za ovde ili za poneti_?), ali neki kažu da je to nepravilno, odnosno trebalo bi reći "_da li ćete da ponesete_?".
> 
> Vidim (po komentaru Panceltica) da ga i Slovenci smatraju nepravilnim oblikom. Da li su izrazi tipa _za jesti_, za piti itd. dopustljivi i u hrvatskom standardnom jeziku, ili samo u razgovornom?



Znaš li zašto se kaže "nemam gde" umjesto "nemam nigde"?


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
*I don't have ...*
1. Не маю що їсти
2. Не маю куди йти
3. Не маю де жити
4. Не маю задля чого жити 

1. Немає що їсти
2. Немає куди йти
3. Немає де жити
4. Немає задля чого жити


----------

